# Kiser striper



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I made it out to Kiser today. Had a hard time marking any fish at all today. Ended up with one small striper 15", 1 LM bass, 1 catfish and 3 crappie.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

KeithOH,
Congradulations, on a fine catch! 

I've been trying to get down there, for a month. Now that I have my new kayak, I'm going to make an improved effort to get out on that lake. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

KeithOH,
I got a few questions for you...

Where, in the lake were you fishing?
Are there other lures that will catch stripers?

I was on Kiser lake yesterday, for 6+ hours and never came close to a striper. Since I've never fished for them, I don't know much about them. Are they a deep water fish that schools in the middle of the lake?

BTW...my new kayak works great! 

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> KeithOH,
> I got a few questions for you...
> 
> Where, in the lake were you fishing?
> ...


The lake was great day to be out there today.[/COLOR]


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

A- This is the only area I was marking a few fish today. I have never done any good in this area before. First time through this area I marked 6 small/medium fish in a school. And got one small striper. Then the school left and a got a few crappie.

B- This is the area I have marked nice size fish in the past but have only caught one striper here but many bass.

C- Is the area from last year when I marked nice school of fish. Nothing at all in this area yet this year. A lot more weeds in this area then last year if you get close to shore. I caught all my stripers in this area last year.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

KeithOH,
I really appreciate you posting the maps and reference points!  Weather pending, I would like to go back there this weekend and give it another try.

I'm learning as I go, about striper fishing. Completely different from stripper fishing.  If you're going to be on the lake this weekend, I'll be in an Old Town Vapor 10XT (sunburst orange). I'm in the process of installing my flush mount fishing rod holders and a boat cleat to tie off my anchor.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> KeithOH,
> I really appreciate you posting the maps and reference points!  Weather pending, I would like to go back there this weekend and give it another try.
> 
> I'm learning as I go, about striper fishing. Completely different from stripper fishing.  If you're going to be on the lake this weekend, I'll be in an Old Town Vapor 10XT (sunburst orange). I'm in the process of installing my flush mount fishing rod holders and a boat cleat to tie off my anchor.
> ...


So are you going this weekend? I am going to try to get out on Sunday.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

KeithOH said:


> So are you going this weekend? I am going to try to get out on Sunday.


KeithOh,
Looks like I'm going to get to fish Kiser on Monday and/or Tuesday. I've got both days off. So much water and so little time. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> KeithOh,
> Looks like I'm going to get to fish Kiser on Monday and/or Tuesday. I've got both days off. So much water and so little time.
> 
> Good hunting, Bowhunter57


Another slow day on the lake today. One small striper, 2 bass and 7 crappie.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

One more striper today at Kiser. Pulled 50' of line before stopping. I lost one other one about half way in. It was 28".


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work Keith. You ever pull shad style baits (all white with a little flash) 

Also, all chartreuse. I ask because if you haven't/don't...it could boost your catch rate. 

Based on my conversations with DNR, I'd be searching for weed beds for the big girls right now!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That is a really nice line side for Kiser man!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Nice work Keith. You ever pull shad style baits (all white with a little flash)
> 
> Also, all chartreuse. I ask because if you haven't/don't...it could boost your catch rate.
> 
> Based on my conversations with DNR, I'd be searching for weed beds for the big girls right now!



I have been catching them on different colors of Reef Runners but I don't have any Chartreuse but I have caught them on white with a little flash. 

The weed bed is huge at Kiser this year and is much taller in places then last year. Since the weeds are so tall this year it makes it hard to troll over them. The main place I catch them is close to the weed beds. I caught the striper Sunday on a Purple prism Ripstick.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They love purple too. 


You should buy some of the 10" or even bigger swimbaits & run them weedless through those weeds!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am not familiar with the lake at all, but if the weeds have areas that hold fish, maybe you could even cast into them with weedless swimbaits. 


I bet there are some giants in that lake still. I KNOW for a fact there are multiple state record hybrids swimming around in there.


I'm rootin' for ya! I'm tryin' to bust the state record on the Ohio river, you give it a go up @ Kiser.

The race is on.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got to watch a half acre of hybrids smashing bait today @ noon. Unfortunately it went on for about 30 seconds & was gone. 



Wily fish!


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

We've done well in previous years for the wiper/stripers with buzzbaits and chicken livers. Though, they've seem to be stocking more catfish which cuts down on the number of stripers/wipers you catch with chicken livers.
I haven't been out there this year, but you have to know the difference between striper and wipers because they have different size/limits on them. I don't know what the heck the difference between the two really are other than it's got something to do with the lines on the sides?
So I usually just let them all go after having the fun of fighting them in.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Got this guy out at Kiser last weekend. All my plans fell through for Erie, and an over night float, so I might find my way out to the lake again this weekend. I need to get some forward rod holders though . The ones behind me are a pain to watch!


----------

